# The FREAKING Clock



## GTScott (Oct 26, 2006)

RG...come on man, turn off the countdown clock, it is giving me a complex.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2006)

Nah, make it tick down twice as quick! :kick:


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 26, 2006)

Its a little freaky that its below 24 for you PE takers. Im still 42 hours away and Im starting to get a little quesy.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow! Less than 20 hours! 

:watch:


----------



## benbo (Oct 26, 2006)

What time zone does this clock refer to? Or does it matter?


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 26, 2006)

> What time zone does this clock refer to? Or does it matter?


I think you go to your user profile and set yout clock setup to reflect your time zone. Still might not be right though.

Ed


----------



## Hill William (Oct 26, 2006)

> > What time zone does this clock refer to?? Or does it matter?
> 
> 
> I think you go to your user profile and set yout clock setup to reflect your time zone. Still might not be right though.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't get it diaz?

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 26, 2006)

I have it set to October 27, 2006 at 7:45 A.M.

no specific time zone, it is supposed to countdown off of your computers clock. We are not all seeing the exact same time.

It is a java script, and I added it into the boards setup, just like the scrolling banner. The banner starts when you open the page, it runs different for everyone as well.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 26, 2006)

also, I have the countdown written so that when time is up it says "Now!"

go to your little clock in the bottom corner, and double click on it, change your date to tomorrow, and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Hill William (Oct 26, 2006)

> I don't get it diaz?
> Ed


i wrote that the countdown would not change dependent on your timezone. I then thought about it and realized I was full of shit and deleted my reply. Sorry man.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 26, 2006)

Cause you changed your time zone and tested it out, didn't ya?

LOL.


----------



## Hill William (Oct 26, 2006)

> Cause you changed your time zone and tested it out, didn't ya?
> LOL.


Nah, I did the "If its 2:00 here and 12:00 there, then it would be......"


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 26, 2006)

> also, I have the countdown written so that when time is up it says "Now!"
> go to your little clock in the bottom corner, and double click on it, change your date to tomorrow, and you'll see what I'm talking about.


If your planning on taking the PE and you actually see it say NOW! I think your in big trouble. Better get a move on and hope the proctor believes that you had to save a bus full of orphans from terrorists.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey DV, what happens when it actually gets down to 0?

Does it say "you may start your exam", or start counting down the 4 hours, or anything cool?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 26, 2006)

> also, I have the countdown written so that when time is up it says "Now!"


Should I change what it says?

Give me something cool.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 26, 2006)

DV,

How does it know what time your computer says it is? Is that based on whatbyou put in your profile?

Ed


----------



## DrFranz (Oct 26, 2006)

Now! you have less than 4 hours to complete this morning session. Don't sweat too much!! :drive:


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 26, 2006)

No, that doesn't make sense. How did it know I changed my clock (which I did)?

Ed


----------



## SCPE (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow,

I cant believe the exam is tommorrow. It seems like Aprils was yesterday.

For most of you the pain will be over tommorrow by 5:00 pm as it will be the last exam you ever take in your life (aside from a prostate exam). For the other unlucky souls, there will be questions, anger, sadness, and acceptance. In your darkest hour, you will dig deep to continue to do what you were destined to do. When you finally pass it will be all the sweeter.

Bottom line.......your life is not that bad. Its great to be a PE but if you dont make it you can give it another shot in 6 months.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 26, 2006)

Ed, it's a java script and it runs off of the clock on your computer. The date above it is copied directly from whatever date you have set on your computer. Click on the clock at the bottom right of the screen, and you'll see.

(Good thing java isn't on the test, LOL)


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 26, 2006)

DV,

I did that. I changed my date to tomorrow and the the count-down changed to "Now".

I was just surprised that it could read the date on my computer. I didn't know that was so easily done. So its accessing my hard drive to get that info?

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 27, 2006)

Ahhh, this time 6 months ago, I was knee deep in some wastewater problems.

I remember getting 3 or 4 solvable questions in a row and then calming down and getting into a nice rythym.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah,

Its strange. I'm not nearly as nervous as I was in April at this time.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 27, 2006)

I drove through the town where my exam was held the other day, and thought, better them than me.


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 30, 2006)

OK really!!! what is up with that CLOCK!.....there can't be 90 some days until this misery takes on another chapter....by the way, since this was my 3rd try, wonder how long until I start freaking out about the possibility of having to take classes before they will let me take the exam again?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 31, 2006)

The cowntdown is until New Years Eve, but last year's October exam results were mailed out on December 27th, and I got mine the day before New Year's.

I think they wait until the day they get back from Christmas to mail them. I really wish they wouldn't.

Good news or bad, I'd rather know it before Christmas, so that I could get it out of my mind and enjoy the Holidays with the family.

I'd have more fun through the Holidays knowing I failed, then I would dealing with the anxiety of the wait.


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 31, 2006)

> The cowntdown is until New Years Eve, but last year's October exam results were mailed out on December 27th, and I got mine the day before New Year's.
> I think they wait until the day they get back from Christmas to mail them. I really wish they wouldn't.
> 
> Good news or bad, I'd rather know it before Christmas, so that I could get it out of my mind and enjoy the Holidays with the family.
> ...


Something still isn't correct here though.....both here at work and at home I'm seeing 92 Days until New years......Is my brain THAT fried that I think it should be more like 60 Days???? I saw how the thing was set up, but I'm seeing 92 days Here and at Home.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 31, 2006)

No, you're right, mine is saying 92 days as well. Lemme go look into it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow, it took us that long to figure it out.

That's more like a Groundhog Day countdown clock there


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 1, 2006)

I fixed it. I guess having Jan 31st as New Year's isn't such a bright thing.

No wonder I failed this F'in test before.


----------

